
YouTube Safety Mode: block "... violence such as a political protest or ..." - stakent
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2010/02/safety-mode-giving-you-more-control-on.html
======
docgnome
Seriously? Do we really need to post sensationalist headlines? What is this?
Reddit?

"An example of this type of content might be a newsworthy video that contains
graphic violence such as a political protest or war coverage."

They are not talking about _blocking_ political protest videos. They are
talking about filtering ones containing graphic violence for those who want to
opt in. Take a chill pill. This isn't a plan by The Man to keep you down. It's
a feature to help parents who want to filter the content their children see or
for people who don't want to see graphic violence at all.

~~~
Frazzydee
How is this sensationalist? It's a user-enabled mode that allows for optional
blocking of potentially objectionable content.

The word "block" does not imply that the block, for lack of a better word, is
server-imposed rather than user-selected.

------
Frazzydee
Isn't there already a button you have to press for content that may be
unsuitable for minors?

Sounds like this may be the first step for Google identifying content that
needs to be removed if youtube were to operate in China.

------
stakent
Found via <http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2010-02-10-n58.html>

------
hvs
Political protests in Iran have proven to be plenty violent. I can understand
why some people may not want to see them.

~~~
docgnome
And just because you don't watch the violent protest video doesn't mean you
are unaware of what's going on. I can read about how violent the protests are
with out having to watch some guy getting his head bashed in.

